# Madras jacket @ LE



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

New LE sale email link (w/free no-min shipping-excl. clearance etc).

Includes:









www.landsend.com/pp/mens-tailored-fit-madras-patchwork-sportcoat~237686_-1.html

No traditional sized yet, though. Probably an odd fit, but it's really nice to see them finally offer one. How long has it been since they had one, or did they ever?

Also a tartan poplin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I have not had good luck with my last two LE sportcoat purchases, that tartan poplin is really, really tempting!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Noticed a few other madras additions:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Tha patch madras is listed as *bleeding* no less! I just can't do patch madras outside of a belt though.

edit: looks like they took bleeding out of the description, oh well.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

vwguy said:


> I just can't do patch madras outside of a belt though.


Really? I'm surprised to hear you say that. If anyone could pull off patch madras, it's you.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If that is the best they can do demonstrating fit, I'll pass. Horrid.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I think they got the idea for madras from KJP.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Tartan poplin looks nice, but the patch pockets break it up too much - deal breaker.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a jacket I really feel like buying, although if some Friday this summer I notice it "On The Counter," for $39, in a traditional fit and a size that works for me, I might buy it. I mean, I'm sure it wouldn't be the finest jacket in my closet, but for an item I'd wear more or less for fun, a couple of times per year, I suspect it'd be just fine.

Plus, my $39 could be what keeps Sears from going out of business, right?

As something of an aside, for much of last year, it seemed that not a week went by without LE offering 30% or 40% off, via coupon. But lately, such coupons have all but vanished. I kind of miss them.
-- 
Michael


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Topsider said:


> Really? I'm surprised to hear you say that. If anyone could pull off patch madras, it's you.


It's true! I don't know why, but I just don't like patch madras. Maybe someday I'll come around ;-)

Brian


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

12345Michael54321 said:


> As something of an aside, for much of last year, it seemed that not a week went by without LE offering 30% or 40% off, via coupon. But lately, such coupons have all but vanished. I kind of miss them.
> --
> Michael


I think Sears having them on the block is more than likely the cause of this.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

vwguy said:


> I don't know why, but I just don't like patch madras.


Maybe you were frightened by a clown as a child. I hear that happens a lot. 

<---Scary!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to assume that when patch Madras is being sold in a Sears store, it is dead as a fashion-forward item. I never did get the patch Madras thing anyway. Imo, one of the virtues of trad (as opposed to, say, preppy) is that it is relatively inconspicuous.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

12345Michael54321 said:


> As something of an aside, for much of last year, it seemed that not a week went by without LE offering 30% or 40% off, via coupon. But lately, such coupons have all but vanished. I kind of miss them.
> --
> Michael


They do seem to have changed their policy, but the online store has concurrent 25 per cent and 30 per cent sales running right now on a lot of things. That poplin jacket is 25 per cent off right now.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

While Madras never did anything for me when I was in college and still doesn't, their Irish linen jackets @7.5 oz with unlined body could be a definite plus come July-September in SoCal. And it comes in traditional blue, as well. Man can't have too many blue odd jackets, don'tcherknow.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

P Hudson said:


> I have to assume that when patch Madras is being sold in a Sears store, it is dead as a fashion-forward item.


Much of what you see on the website is never available in Sears. I'm not sure this makes the cut.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I called yesterday about the oddity of not having a traditional cut as well, and the rep didn't know why. Now I received the new LE catalog (Irish Linen cover) and it specifically states they're only available in a tailored fit. I wonder at the reasons for that (Do tailored cuts sell better at LE?).


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Do lapels cost extra?


----------



## collegestyleguy (Apr 23, 2011)

Other than the non-existent lapels the jacket doesn't look too bad. As for some of the other madras items, there are definitely some better options available and for a lower price like a madras belt from Leatherman Ltd for $35 versus $50 from LE. I guess outsourcing to China doesn't always result in a lower price. :tongue2:


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> New LE sale email link (w/free no-min shipping-excl. clearance etc).
> 
> Includes:
> 
> ...


Is it only me or do both of those jackets not fit the model properly?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I called yesterday about the oddity of not having a traditional cut as well, and the rep didn't know why. Now I received the new LE catalog (Irish Linen cover) and it specifically states they're only available in a tailored fit. I wonder at the reasons for that (Do tailored cuts sell better at LE?).


They probably reckon the patterns are youthful and unlikely to sell amongst the sort of customers who may want a traditional cut. As someone who wears a short size, Lands' End hasn't offered any suits or odd jackets in my size for years beyond the basics.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

sbdivemaster said:


> Tartan poplin looks nice, but the patch pockets break it up too much - deal breaker.


Unfortunately, all of their jackets this spring have patch pockets.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> They probably reckon the patterns are youthful and unlikely to sell amongst the sort of customers who may want a traditional cut. As someone who wears a short size, Lands' End hasn't offered any suits or odd jackets in my size for years beyond the basics.


That seems more in keeping with the _Canvas_ line than mainstream LE. If those are the reasons behind it, then Canvas is where these should be posted. As-is, with the trad/preppy-leaning selection that LE have traditionally offered (and in larger sizes), these are just dangling carrots to that sizable portion of their customer base.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> That seems more in keeping with the _Canvas_ line than mainstream LE. If those are the reasons behind it, then Canvas is where these should be posted. As-is, with the trad/preppy-leaning selection that LE have traditionally offered (and in larger sizes), these are just dangling carrots to that sizable portion of their customer base.


I suspect Canvas and mainline Lands' End will be fused together more in the coming months and years. The most recent Lands' End catalogue is very much a J. Crew-knockoff. The copywriters even took a few slaps at J. Crew with respect to Lands' End dress shirts by stressing that they come in neck-and-sleeve sizes whereas J. Crew, at least the last time I checked, only offers small, medium, large and so forth.

To me, it doesn't make sense to not offer Canvas products in the Lands' End catalogue. A fusion is only sensible.


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

hockeyinsider said:


> The most recent Lands' End catalogue is very much a J. Crew-knockoff. The copywriters even took a few slaps at J. Crew with respect to Lands' End dress shirts by stressing that they come in neck-and-sleeve sizes whereas J. Crew, at least the last time I checked, only offers small, medium, large and so forth.


J.Crew now does offer neck and sleeve sizes, and their prose makes it sound like they just invented the concept.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

How Apple of them.


----------

